# Craftsman 101.21400



## Mathurin (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everybody,

My lathe before and after restoration

Mathurin


----------



## David S (Mar 24, 2018)

very impressive change.

David


----------



## Mathurin (Mar 24, 2018)

3 weeks of work and satisfaction


----------



## Rooster (Mar 24, 2018)

Very nice, iv'e had mine for a year and a half now and love it.


----------



## westsailpat (Mar 24, 2018)

Very nice Mathurin , tell us some more . Tooling ? Projects you have in mind ?


----------



## Mathurin (Mar 25, 2018)

i bought this late from a succession last year and disassemble it completly ,remove paint, primer and finishing color. I have a shop with all the wood machinery in my basement. I have a formation in cabinet maker and i worked in building maintenance for a bank and a municipality.I discover the possibility of metal lathe and it is a new passion


----------

